# Wisconsin or Midwest Competitions?



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

Anyone heard of any competitions in the midwest???

I can't find anything closer to me than southern Illinois. I'd like to find a few that are closer.

I've checked Usaci, Iasca and Meca.

Is it just that they haven't scheduled them yet? I looked at the schedule and last year there were some in the Milwaukee area as early as May. This year I see nothing...


----------



## hutch1973 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm curious about this too. Would like to go to a show or two this year to try to hear/learn.


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

they have it in wisconsin once in a while

but for sure they have a lot of dbdrags over there...


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

they have it in wisconsin once in a while

but for sure they have a lot of dbdrags over there...


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm not sure if anyone noticed, but there is a USACi show/meet in Milwaukee this weekend. 

Anyone plan on being there?


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

Bumping this up, in case anyone here will be at the event in Milwuakee this saturday.

I personally plan on going, but won't be competing...


----------

